# Thornless Raspberries



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

okay i am in the market for some more new raspberries i am looking for a thornless variety  after some research ive been able to find a few varieties *thornless canby, joan j, nova raspberries *
my question for you is which variety is best in terms of disease resistance, productivity, vigor, and most of all your experiance's with these varieties and tips for best results 

also is there any thornless yellow raspberries? i cannot find any i did a search for every yellow variety i could but maybe you know somthing i dont  if not ill settle for anne but i really want thornless one's i personally dont want a black raspberry as i have the triple crown black berry that i like very very much

as far as regular thorned varieties i believe these are the best in my mind 
Early summer (Willamette) mid summer (meeker) Late summer (cascade delight) fall (heritage) everbearing/late Anne Yellow


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We have Canby and Heritage. Personally, I like the taste of Heritage _much_ better than the Canby. The Heritage also spread like wildfire. The Canby have sat still in the same spot for several years now. And when it comes to harvesting, we hardly get anything from the Canby whereas with the Heritage there's always an abundance. That's how the two do here in sandy soil. Maybe with better soil the Canby would do a lot better. We just got some Fall Gold yesterday. Hope they do well here. We also have Triple Crown blackberries. I wouldn't trade them for their weight in gold. Well..._maybe_.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

awesome thanks for the input i love the heritages! thats almost enough to cross the canby's off the mist  
id trade all my triple crowns for there weight in gold if i was allowed to weigh a good amount of roots and dirt  then id take the profet and buy a hundred more $1000+ an ounce


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

salmonslayer, I have both Heriage and the Fall gold- you will get thousands of new plants each spring. I am seriously thinking of taking part of the alfala field and planting rows of the shoots for "pick it yourself".


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

salmonslayer, I was raspberry surfing today and ran across this site;

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/Gold-Raspberry.htm

I have no experience with the company listed above. Just passing along. Maybe someone has some feedback.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

The gardenwatchdog says they are not a good place to order from........


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I've had my Heritage for about 35 years and they are AWESOME! I've had the Fall Gold and there is NOT a sweeter berry around than that but they are a very soft berry and you need to pick it as SOON as it is ripe (has a "blush").


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

> laughaha The gardenwatchdog says they are not a good place to order from........


Thanks for posting that! I thought I checked, sorry...gheeze, I'm crossed eyed from all the seed-plant-surfing.


----------



## armysurplus (Aug 4, 2010)

I have heard that this is a reliable site however I have no experience with them. They do however sell Gold Raspberries.... 


GOLD RASPBERRY: ANN 

The gold colored fruit is proving to be highly productive with a consistent good flavor. Its sweet flavor makes it great for home or fresh market use.

http://www.simmonsplantfarm.com/index_files/Page1588.htm


----------

